# Peering into the "dark side"....



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

My fingers quiver and are reluctant to type - for I know that once they begin their dance, it will be no simple query that I’ll write… and I’m fearful that there will be no turning back…

I truly am not the anti-social type of person that my pier fishing preferences might suggest. But the idea of sweating from the heat of the day, with dozens of elbow-to-elbow folks crossing my line with every other cast, just isn’t my idea of a good time. And so I have resigned myself to night fishing.

Twinkling stars, a cool bay breeze and the anticipated beauty of the rising sun add to the mystique and attraction of pier fishing at night. And it goes without saying that having room to spread out is definitely a plus! But it sure does mess with my weekend when I return and sleep the day away… or, as is more often the case, find that I can’t sleep and spend the remainder of the weekend in a semi-daze. And so I have also turned to surf fishing.

The sound of crashing waves, sand filtering through one’s toes and the umbrella’s sheltering shade… do wonders to ease the spirit and encourage one to reaffirm the good things in life. That is, of course, until the swimmers, surfers and waveboarders arrive to shatter the moment and exert their dogged determination to claim that section of the beach as exclusively theirs. During such moments, when thoughts tend to turn to spiked sinkers and treble hook rigs, I’ve found that a long, deep swig of an icy cold beer has miraculous healing abilities.

In no time the mind returns to fishing as it contemplates the next trip. I begin to tally the oost of longer rods, newer reels, Roleeze wheels and begin to feel faint. If I could simply cast farther, I could get to the bigger fish. If it were easier to pack up, I could try another spot on the beach. If I could get a casting net out to those schooling bait fish… if… if… if… and then it happens.

As the eye moves beyond the breakers, a mere 150 yards further than one can cast, a fisherman’s rod is bowed. For 15 minutes he fights that fish before winning the battle. So magnificent is his catch that it requires both of his hands to bring it aboard… his kayak.

And so here I am… a fishing addict… about to peer into the “dark side”… that of the kayaker - or more specifically, the kayak fisherman.

I am 51, 6’2” and 235 pounds, with an inseam of 33”. I own a Honda Odyssey minivan with side-rails on top. If I were to take the plunge into the realm of kayak fishing, I would anticipate the following…

-	The majority of fishing would be on the Chesapeake Bay (Hampton Roads area).
-	For a week (maybe two) each year, I’ll be on the ocean in Nags Head.
-	I would anticipate paddling (pedaling?) to an appropriate fishing location and either anchor or drift.
-	The ability to stand (either to stretch or to toss a cast-net) would welcome.
-	I must be able to have (add) a comfortable seat that is good on the back.
-	Any movement of the kayak (car to water and back) would be on my own.

I’m looking for recommendations (hopefully with justification) as to which particular kayak(s) I should move my attention towards. I’m also curious as to how often others use their kayaks. Will this likely be something that I’ll use regularly or is it so much work and effort that I’ll be thinking twice about using it.

Any help, suggestions, etc. would be appreciated.

Jim


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Jim, I will try to answer some of your questions. 

For your size/weight/hight there are several kayaks that would work. The most popular kayaks would be WS tarpon 140/160i or OK prowler 13/15. Other kayaks to look at are Malibu X-factor/Extreme or fish-n-dive.

Go to www.kayakfishingstuff.com to read the reviews on these kayaks.

As far as standing, Its not done much. Its used as a selling point but most kayakers are not limber enough to feel comfortable tring to standup. With a sit on top (SOT) you can move around some or hang your legs over the side to help strech.

Nice thing about a kayak is alot of times you can find a access point/launch point that is somewhat close to where you want to fish, thus keeping the paddling distance to a short paddle.
Use the tide and wind to your advantage.

The seats have come a long way in comfort. I have been in my kayak for up to 5 hours with no back problems. (I'm 5'11" 295#).

At OBX don't forget about the sound also. Can also launch on the south end of OI by the catwalks.

Vehical can handle any of the kayaks that I posted.

Buy/make a kayak cart to help get from your vehical to waters edge.


Robert


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I agree with yakandsurf... look at Malibu Extreme or X-Factor, those are big guy yaks. Hope you'll have fun coming to the dark side where the force is strong... yak is just another tool to get you on fish and avoid the crowd.


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

*Best Advice I was Given During my Two Year Search*

Set in, then test drive, a couple of different yaks. I almost bought an Extreme, I'm not sure who posted the advice to simulate loading it on a vehicle. 
After listening to the sales pitch and setting in it dry. I attempted to lift it over my head, I wrenched my back, spasms lasted about two months. That was early spring, after I was back to normal I visited WildRiverOutfitters. Did a little test driving now own a Hobie Quest. 
I've fished inside and outside Lynnhaven inlet, inside Ruddee along the rocks. To date I've not slayed the fish, even though I did finally catch the biggest blue I've ever caught fishing the jetty at Ruddee.
G'd luck in your quest, Tim
PS. I'm a year older, a little heavier, with a 30 " inseam.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Jim, I don't know you, but if you were a friend of mine, here's what we would do: rent a 15 foot kayak at Ecosports in Sandbridge (single Sit On Top, NOT tandem) or borrow one if you can. Drive to Back Bay wildlife refuge south of LIP tomorrow. Launch in Back Bay right beside the parking lot. Wear a PFD all the time. I mean it! Paddle around all afternoon getting used to the yak. It will paddle like it's towing a 55 gallon drum, but it's a rental so don't worry about that. In the shallow water, practice turning sideways while sitting in the yak, wet exits and entries, then move out to deeper water and try it again. Go home, have a couple cold ones, and ask a bunch of questions. Return Sunday with fishing gear (think "leash it or lose it" ) and catch a bunch of fish! You may want to try this by yourself but it would help to have someone out there with you the first couple of times if possible.
Good luck,
George


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

I'm 6'4" 230 34" inseam and I'm in a Tarpon 160--last years.

For as tall as I am, this boat is pretty f'n cool.

Granted, I'm a newbie--the boat's only been wet twice. If all goes as planned, she'll be put to the test Sunday...as will I.

If you're looking to demo, I suggest you contact Ruthless...he seems to know everyone who's ever been near the water, and might be able to help you out. I think he deals mainly with Tarpons and Malibu boats.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I will be taking the plunge to the dark side sometime towards the end of summer. I am a striper fisherman. Tired of seeing the birds working 50 yards further than i can cast. I have done some extensive research and seems the best one out there I could find is a wilderness systems tarpon 140 (for my size) you may need the 160. The WS Tarpon seems to be the best all around yak from what I could find out. The malibu x factor also seems OK. The Prowler 15 also had some good write ups but looks like it is best for the lighter person. Do what the guys are saying vist the below kayakandthings web site. Visit WRO. Oh yea attend a meeting of the Yak club. Those guys can be a big help and may even allow you to demo some of their yaks. At worst you will get to see how the guys have tweeked theirs. Rhey will also be able to tell you when some of the area outfitters have the in water demo days. That would be your best opportunity to "try" one out before you purchase one. I am truly looking forward to the day I get mine. Wont be long now..........

hope I have helped some

ken


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

hey Ken--


I meant to post earlier--Kitty Hawk Water Sports has their sale on labor dale--demos & rentals, I'm sure, but it'll save you a couple hundred $$$too.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Wild River Outfitters (WRO)

Paddle Fest:
Saturday, September 17, 2005 9a-4p
First landing park (Fee to enter park)

Demo kayaks and canoes

Will be selling used boats and gear and selected new boats on site Saturday and at the store on Sunday.

This is the easyest why to demo several different kayaks in one day.

Will repost this info in about a month as a reminder. (No I do not work for them and I paddle a kayak from a different vender).

Robert


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The WRO Demo day is a good venue to check all boats, TKAA will be there also, and yes I can get my hands on just about any kayak for a demo ( but I am sponsored by Wilderness), my number is 757-403-0734.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*The Abyss*

Jim,
Those of us that have recently converted, and have seen the results, have been enlightened.
I am not much of philosopher, but I think that it is definitely the guerilla warfare of fishing. You meet the scaly ones on their own turf, in their environment, and surprise them when they are least expecting it. I am pretty sure that Mao and Ho Chi Minh would have loved Kayak fishing! I know Giap would have been a great yak angler!
Plunge in dude! You will not regret it at all!
TC


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

My thanks to each of you for the courtesy of your response. Lots of good information here... particularly the "try it before ya buy it" encouragements.

Obviously, the kayak becomes the first of many subsequent purchases. Correct me if I'm mistaken, but I see these as additional must/should haves:

PFD
Paddle
Dolly
Car-top carrier
Rudder

Anything that I'm missing?

Also... has anyone compiled a list of easy kayak access points for the lower Chesapeake?

Again, my sincere thanks!!

Jim


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Hi Jim*

Welcome to the kayak world...........from one newbie to another.  

You are more than welcomed to try my T160i. Its a nice kayak that is easy to paddle. It will not turn quite as easy as a shorter Kayak. Alot of guys suggest a rudder for these T160's, but I'm leaning towards not getting a rudder because it just feels like the old 16 foot Grumman canoe I grew up with.

The stability of the T160i is decent, there are some more stable out there if thats what you want. Its load capacity is OK, not super. I'm 210 lbs. and carry about 20 lbs of gear, theres a little water through the scuppers at times. But its welcoming on a hot summers day.

Storage is decent, I can put a 10 foot rod into the hull through the front hatch.

Message me if your interested in trying it out.......your more than welcome to use it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm a newbie also but I find that stabability increases as you get use to your yak. I think there is a period of time where you get familiar with the limits of your yak. Its like going on a first date, you really don't know who the real person is until you really get to know her...


----------

